# Station and signal on my W&L portion of my railway



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

A few additions to the UK style of my dual theme railway(other have is USA style logging). Added the UK style signal(the remaining LGB one will go away soon), new station and platforms built from IP Engineering laser cut wood kits. I water sealed them and painted before putting them on the railway. The wall lights came from the doll house isle at the local Hobby Lobby store. I will put down roof shingles under all of this area so I can ballest the track and get some moss to grow to give this area more of a UK feel. This portion is under a large tree and in the shade nearly all day during the summer time, so moss does well here. Its also in the lee of the house and shielded from the worst of the winter wind.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

That is looking good. I can't wait to see the ballast and moss go in.
I like your choice of lights. I'm using the same source for some of my lamps.


----------



## Ninobur (Oct 12, 2019)

Great detail. I like that your assistant photo bombed.
Dave


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice


----------

